# Suche Traingspartner/in



## Christianbiker (21. November 2001)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einigen Monaten nun auch ein MTB,und bin auch neu in diesem Forum. Da ich das biken allein auf Dauer ein bißchen langweilig finde, suche ich im Bereich nördlicher Odenwald und Umgebung regelmäßige Trainingspartner/in oder Anschluß an eine Gruppe (wegen Arbeit nur am Wochenende).

Hauptsächlich Touren so 2-4 Stunden, bei der Fahrtechnik lerne ich wie Sybille gerne dazu. Bei besserem Wetter gerne auch Rennrad, evtl. auch Lauftraining oder anderes.

Na, wer hat Lust und macht mit?

Christian


----------



## Andreas (22. November 2001)

Hi Christian,

der Nord-Odenwald ist mein Bike Revier. Ich fahre dort an Wochenenden meist mit einem Freund. 
Oft transportieren wir auch unsere Bikes für längere Touren z.B. an der Bergstraße.

Momentan fahre ich allerdings eher kleinere Runden 

Du kannst Dich uns gerne anschliessen, wenn Du Lust hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christianbiker (23. November 2001)

Hallo Andreas,

da mache ich gerne mal mit. Habt Ihr für das Wochenende schon was geplant, und ggf. wann und wo?

Christian


----------



## Andreas (23. November 2001)

Hallo Christian,

dieses und nächstes Wochenende klappt es nicht
bei mir. Vielleicht gibt es im Dezember noch mal ein schönes Wochenende oder eine Fahrt im Schnee


----------



## Gerald (23. November 2001)

zwischen den Jahren müssen wir noch eine "Jahresabschlußfahrt" organisieren. So wie es aussieht müssen die Bensheimer Mitradler und ich nicht arbeiten.



Gerald         ..... ich stricke mir gerade ein warmes Trikot


----------



## gps and outdoor (18. Dezember 2001)

radeln gerne, ohne strasse-jaaaaa- offroad-jaa aber mit GPS?, interresse??
lockere touren bis 40 KM, dem hund wegen!, und mir auch.
die spinnen die "RÖMER"

melde dich unter dem Betreff : "MTB "

[email protected]

kollerbiker mit 300km und mehr am wochenende NOT welcome-lowrider!!

jever


----------



## tom0511 (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo Christian,
ich fahre hin und wieder (mit einigen Freunden) MTb and der Bergstraße (Jugenheim,Bensheim usw. - in den Odenwald).
Gehe auch gerne laufen. Kannst mich anmailen, wenn du willst:
[email protected]


----------

